# New clipper recommendations 🤔



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

My clippers that Sisko's breeder gave me broke😖 I was wondering what clippers do you recommend? The clippers that I had were some type of Oster clippers. I want to say it was the Golden A5, but I'm not sure.

I would like something that is strong, but doesn't get hot for both me and Sisko, and I don't want anything louder than the Oster. Can you guys recommend guards too please? I need a few different ones, but I also would like the shortest and safest one for like his face a paws too.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you're used to using the corded clippers and like the result, consider replacing the old Oster with a new A5 Turbo or Golden or, pretty similar I think, the Andis AGC2.

The Oster Turbo A5 is a 2 speed and the Golden is available as a 1 speed and a 2 speed. The Andis is a bit less expensive than either Oster on Amazon but it's not a huge difference in price. Jojogal001 bought a used Oster on ebay for way less, if you're comfortable trying that route.

I can't help with the loudness since I don't use either of those. If the blade is what's getting hot, it's usually suggested to get a second blade to swap out during the session. If you still have the non-working clipper, the blade from that one can be your second blade. Is it a #30 or a #10 or ??


_"Generally, for pet dog clipping, you are better off by using middle of the range that gives a medium cut. It is not necessary to have more than a couple of blades, unless you decide that you either want to clip your dog to show standards which requires different lengths of coat, e.g. a poodle or schnauzer, or perhaps you may prefer to have a shorter blade which will keep your dog short during the hot summer months and a longer blade for a longer clip during the cold winter months. You might decide to have a Blade # 10 for clipping around the anal area to keep it clear and clean and also underneath the hind leg area which sometimes can get knotted.

Below is a list of the different clipper blade numbers and lengths of cuts. Each brand of clipper blade may vary slightly in length but they all are pretty much the same.

*Dog Clipper Blade Numbers and Lengths of Cut*
Below is a list of the clipper blade numbers and the length of coat that is left on the dog after the clip. _

_*Clipper Blade Number*__*Description of Cut*__Blade #3 or #3F __Cuts and leaves 1/2" or 13mm length of coat on the dog__Blade #4 or # 4F__Cuts and leaves approximately 3/8" or 9.5mm length of coat__Blade #5 or #5F __Cuts and leaves approximately 1/4" or 6mm length of coat__Blade #5/8 Toe Blade __Is specifically for clipping between the toes and feet__Blade #7 or #7F __Cuts and leaves approximately 1/8" or 3.2mm length of coat__Blade #7/8 Toe Blade __Is specifically for clipping between toes and feet__Blade #8 1/2 __Cuts and leaves 7/64" or 2.8mm length of coat__Blade #9 __Cuts and leaves approximately 5/64" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #10 __Cuts and leaves 1/16" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #15 __Cuts and leaves 1.2mm length of coat__Blade #30 __Cuts and leaves 0.5mm length of coat__Blade #40 & #50 __Are specifically for short surgical cuts_

_Different brands may have slightly different blade numbers however generally the lengths will be pretty much standard as the guide above.

*Recommended blade numbers for different lengths of cut for pet clipping:

Summer:* Blade number to use over the body – # 7; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – #10.

*Winter: *Blade number to use over the body – # 4 or #5; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – # 10.

If you use any shorter or longer over the dog’s body you may find the cut is too close to the skin and doesn’t look that nice or it is too long and it means you have to clip the dog more often to keep it tidy.

If you are doing specific breed clipping then you will need to follow the recommendations for that particular breed and it may be necessary to purchase more dog grooming equipment."_


The combs/guards come in a lot of sizes. I use a cordless 5 in 1 clipper so I can adjust the one clipper to 5 different lengths by moving a small lever to switch from #40, #30, #15, #10, and #9 without changing out the blade.










I bought the full set of steel combs since I really wasn't sure which ones I'd be using. It wasn't terribly expensive but would be cheaper to pick up 2 or 3 in different enough lengths to cover longer to shorter. It turns out I stick with the shorter 4, the 1/8" to 1/2". If you use a #30 blade, the cut with the comb will be just about exactly the measurement listed for the comb. If you have a #10 blade, add that length to the comb length for a slightly longer cut length.










I don't remember positively but I think the Wahl combs above interchange with both the Andis and the Oster's above. Definitely double check for compatibility before you buy any. I know they fit my cordless Wahl but can't say for sure on the others I mentioned.

I don't go shorter than a #10 blade for face, feet and sanitary. In fact I usually go to the #9 setting but that's because I'm still learning.

I get enough dirty looks from the boys doing the groomy groomy. I want to avoid bloodshed .

Here's the Oster chart with blade recommendations for various cuts


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have an old Oster A5 turbo and I love it. Do switch out blades when they get hot. Very pleased with Oster customer service. I had them fix one problem and do a complete reconditioning. When I sent it, I also included all my old blades for sharpening. They did an excellent job and got it back quickly to me, for a reasonable price. So impressed. If I ever need a new clipper I would go for another Oster for sure.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have the Andis AGC II - I found it rather lighter than the Oster and it fitted my hand better, but it is 10 years old now so things may have changed. I use a 10 blade and steel combs - not all of them, but the set proved cheaper than buying the three or four I buy most often. I find using the combs means I don't need to swap out the blade because of heating - I do Poppy's face, two or three quick swipes of each foot, then put the combs on to do her body and legs. By the time I have tidied up with scissors the blades are cool enough to do her tail and any bits I have missed. She is much smaller than Sisko of course!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I used to groom professionally and always used Oster A5's. Just do my own now and still using them. My current clipper is over 12 years old and still running fine, I've never even used the backup pair I bought. I have multiples of all blade sizes that I have collected over the years all the way from 3Fs to 40's, but you would be fine with just a couple of each of the blades you'll use most to begin with, likely a #15 for FFT and sanitary and a couple of body blade sizes depending on what cut you are going to want to put him in. If you plan to use a comb (I use Wahl metal ones) over a blade you will need a #30 or 40 for that. If you do use a comb, the hair should be thoroughly brushed and clean or it won't go through properly.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

The clippers are probably repairable. There’s replaceable parts inside clippers that wear out and need replacing. OTOH given the pandemic it’s probably easier to buy new. Don’t throw the old one away, keep it and send it in for repair when things get back to normal and they can be your emergency back up clippers. 

I have the Andis AGC II and can vouch its a great clipper. I did a lot of research before purchasing and found both these and the Oster clippers were equally popular. 

Do buy extra blades. I find it’s much easier and better practice to switch blades when one get hot than to spray the chemical blade cooler and wait till the blade cools down.

I have a 5, 7 and 10 blades.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

We asked this question to our breeder (they also do grooming) and they recommended the Wahl KM10. We received it yesterday. All I can say is that the brushless motor is quiet and smooth. The unit does not vibrate harshly in your hand like the super cheap unit I use to cut my own hair. I'll be trying it out within a week or two.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> If you're used to using the corded clippers and like the result, consider replacing the old Oster with a new A5 Turbo or Golden or, pretty similar I think, the Andis AGC2.
> 
> The Oster Turbo A5 is a 2 speed and the Golden is available as a 1 speed and a 2 speed. The Andis is a bit less expensive than either Oster on Amazon but it's not a huge difference in price. Jojogal001 bought a used Oster on ebay for way less, if you're comfortable trying that route.
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you, so much! I was confused about what size to get, so the chart really helped! I'm still learning too. I would like to give Sisko a German clip, but I don't think I'm ready for that. Maybe we should start a thread with grooming our Poodles at home because of covid-19?? Oh, no! Not the dirty looks😫! Sisko gives this look:😖 before the clippers broke (okay, not really broke, but they don't work as well as when I got them and the cord is breaking🤪) I got him to let me shave his front paws without much of a fuss!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> I have an old Oster A5 turbo and I love it. Do switch out blades when they get hot. Very pleased with Oster customer service. I had them fix one problem and do a complete reconditioning. When I sent it, I also included all my old blades for sharpening. They did an excellent job and got it back quickly to me, for a reasonable price. So impressed. If I ever need a new clipper I would go for another Oster for sure.


Okay! Do you think they could/would fix the cord? My blades probably need sharpening too🤪. That's really awesome that they do repairs!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

fjm said:


> I have the Andis AGC II - I found it rather lighter than the Oster and it fitted my hand better, but it is 10 years old now so things may have changed. I use a 10 blade and steel combs - not all of them, but the set proved cheaper than buying the three or four I buy most often. I find using the combs means I don't need to swap out the blade because of heating - I do Poppy's face, two or three quick swipes of each foot, then put the combs on to do her body and legs. By the time I have tidied up with scissors the blades are cool enough to do her tail and any bits I have missed. She is much smaller than Sisko of course!


Okay, thank you! I'm looking at it now, and I found https://www.amazon.com/Andis-Detach...aWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1 too. I need to find the metal Combs and extra blades too. 

Yeah😂 Sisko was standing outside the kitchen, and I was looking at like: HE IS HUGE👀! He's not as big as his dad or older brother. I'm guessing they're like 29 to 30 inches.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oster will work on the cord problem I am sure. Could find the Oster owned by Jarden Customer Solutions: 888-865-6810.
is Oster Direct phone is 800-830-3678.I would call this # first.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Eclipse said:


> I used to groom professionally and always used Oster A5's. Just do my own now and still using them. My current clipper is over 12 years old and still running fine, I've never even used the backup pair I bought. I have multiples of all blade sizes that I have collected over the years all the way from 3Fs to 40's, but you would be fine with just a couple of each of the blades you'll use most to begin with, likely a #15 for FFT and sanitary and a couple of body blade sizes depending on what cut you are going to want to put him in. If you plan to use a comb (I use Wahl metal ones) over a blade you will need a #30 or 40 for that. If you do use a comb, the hair should be thoroughly brushed and clean or it won't go through properly.


Okay, thank you! The clipper that I'm looking into comes with only a #10 blade, what comb should I use for that?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> The clippers are probably repairable. There’s replaceable parts inside clippers that wear out and need replacing. OTOH given the pandemic it’s probably easier to buy new. Don’t throw the old one away, keep it and send it in for repair when things get back to normal and they can be your emergency back up clippers.
> 
> I have the Andis AGC II and can vouch its a great clipper. I did a lot of research before purchasing and found both these and the Oster clippers were equally popular.
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you! I picked out the clippers that I want, but I'll still keep the old ones for back up.

Okay! Thank you! I want to avoid chemicals when ever I can.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks, guys, for chiming in!!!!! I decided to go with the Andis AGC ll. It comes with a #10 blade, but I will be buying more. I'm still going to keep my Oster and send it in for repair when I can.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> Oster will work on the cord problem I am sure. Could find the Oster owned by Jarden Customer Solutions: 888-865-6810.
> is Oster Direct phone is 800-830-3678.I would call this # first.


Okay, thank you, so much😭!!!!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Okay, thank you! The clipper that I'm looking into comes with only a #10 blade, what comb should I use for that?


Check the comb chart posted above then check the additional chart below and decide how long you want his hair to be.

If you want him pretty short for warm weather I'd get the 1/8", the #5, for his body. The 1/8", #5, would take his body really close and would also do for warm weather but might make his legs look like poodle sticks . If you usually keep him in a fairly short cut, I'd consider the 1/4#, #4 comb, also. That gives you a slightly longer starting place, and is good for cooler weather.

I clip the body and the legs down to their elbows/knees all the same length then I switch to a slightly longer comb to leave the lower leg a bit fuller. That's just a personal preference but I think it balances them .

This chart shows the cut length of the blades. Add the comb length to what you see here to determine how long you want his body, legs, face, feet, and tail.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Check the comb chart posted above then check the additional chart below and decide how long you want his hair to be.
> 
> If you want him pretty short for warm weather I'd get the 1/8", the #5, for his body. The 1/8", #5, would take his body really close and would also do for warm weather but might make his legs look like poodle sticks . If you usually keep him in a fairly short cut, I'd consider the 1/4#, #4 comb, also. That gives you a slightly longer starting place, and is good for cooler weather.
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you🙂!!! Hahaha, Poodle sticks


----------

